# Like A Hurricane Chayym Chaviv - AKA: ZANE



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome to the United States of America......

Cargo Office in Raleigh,NC where we waited for his arrival:










There's always gotta be a comedian - very nice and entertaining employees at Delta Cargo: 










Yup, I'd say he wants out of the crate he's been in for over 20 hours:










And out he comes - already has me trained :wink: 










Waited a very long time to do this  










I take better pictures then Amanda :roll: 










Healthy appetite (cut up Rabbit) although the rug is off limits normally  










My favorite - relaxing just after his bath.










His ten minute power nap.
:roll: 









10 minutes later:










5 minutes after that:










_*Definitely*_ not as innocent as he looks :twisted: 










Many thanks to the owner of Like A Hurricane Kennel: Carmen van de Kamp for this wonderful puppy


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I usually dont like cute puppy pics but I have to say that is a VERY nice looking pup.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Great pictures. I think the folks at Delta are great. They have always gone above & beyond with my dogs. Have fun with yur pup.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeahhhh he´´s finally arrived!!!

Have a lot of fun with him, and I want very often pictures.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lace he looks fuckin awesome wish i could get one i would love to have pup from that breeding


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Lacey, He is wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Lacey, sorry for calling you so early in the day, but as I didnt hear anything I was worried that something went wrong with this littel boy....
great to hear that that wasnt and that he is walking around HIS property now.... :lol:



steve gossmeyer said:


> lace he looks f****ng awesome wish i could get one i would love to have pup from that breeding


still possible for a really good home :wink: look at my site with the latest news..... :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Great pictures. I think the folks at Delta are great. They have always gone above & beyond with my dogs. Have fun with yur pup.


The people at our training club unanimously recommend Delta for shipping dogs.

What a GREAT-looking pup! 8)


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

oh and Lacey, it is Chayym Chaviv.... :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats Lacey! Good lookin boy!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> oh and Lacey, it is Chayym Chaviv.... :wink:


Uhmmmmm I knew I should have slept first before posting pics  Sorry.....

Thanks everyone for the compliments about "Zane" . He actually let me sleep about 3 hours  Such a good boy.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats Lacey! I know you are so excited. I can't beleive you even let me hold him long enough to take our picture  Can't wait to come a play with the little brat  Oh....and so much for ME being the bite toy.....


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah i want to be his bite toy. carmen apparently i cant call you from my cell phone so if you could i would like to talk to you about the availible male. i will pm you my number


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Steve stop bogarting my thread for your own personal gains  :wink: :twisted: On a side note, you usually have to contact your cell phone company provider to get international call access....sometimes it can take a few days. Oh and Justin did show up today for about 10 minutes but he did drop it off, I'll get it out to you definitely early Monday.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lol yeah he told me sweet thanx lace i cant wait to get it. justin said the puppy was beautiful and looked awesome.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Gotta love this face...will make a good avatar if I can convince Amanda to do one for me :wink: (hint, hint)


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Lacey, that's gotta be one of the prettiest malinois I've ever seen. I can't wait to see him grown up - I bet he'll be breathtaking! Have fun!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you very much Amber  - he is a good lookin' boy and already pretty fiesty. His sire from Like A Hurricane, Aha (Ace) van Joefarm KNPV PH1 with honors, is the best lookin workin Malinios, in my opinion, that I have ever seen. Hopefully he has his fathers working abilities as well...I think he at least looks likes Ace (right now) in the face.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I love how dark he is!!! Reminds me of my pup  

I'll bet nobody is confusing him with a Min Pin though :wink: 

Cute!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Thank you very much Amber  - he is a good lookin' boy and already pretty fiesty. His sire from Like A Hurricane, Aha (Ace) van Joefarm KNPV PH1 with honors, is the best lookin workin Malinios, in my opinion, that I have ever seen. Hopefully he has his fathers working abilities as well...I think he at least looks likes Ace (right now) in the face.


yep, his father (Ace) was also so dark as a puppy


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Lacey your puppy is SO cute, I also like the dark malinois. can't wait to see him work


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

very nice! what a cute boy!!! Keep the pictures coming. I love the one of him biting the arm! lol


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay I promise last ones for awhile:


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Is that Coda or Jarko? that Zane is playing tug of war with?


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats the Coda Monster! Great Pics Lace, he is so cute. Im gonna come steal him to keep my little hell's angel company


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

The two little dutch kids


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

That is Coda, she is in estrus and her coat lightens alot during this time.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Jim tried to get Zane to sit - but he was not having any of that. Your little Dutch girl would be a bad influence on my boy :roll: :wink:

This is Jarko


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Okay I promise last ones for awhile:


why on earth would you promise that? i love looking at that handsome little guy...


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Jim tried to get Zane to sit - but he was not having any of that. Your little Dutch girl would be a bad influence on my boy :roll: :wink:


I think Ziris would flip over backward and count to ten if you bribed her with a nibble of food. Your probably right....she might be a bad influence...after all, they do speak the same language :wink:


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

BTW....Lacey, I think I am in love with your camera. It takes awesome fricken pictures.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

amanda your dog is beautiful, love it!

lacey- you need to post a picture of your rott because my dad has one and he is SO cute...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Kim this is Dunya - the big ol' lap dog, she'd lick you to death and show you where all our valuables are. She is my husbands' dog, even though I bought her for me - she took to him. She will be 11 years old next month.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Lacey Vessell said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I promise last ones for awhile:
> ...


Me too! 8)


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Seeing how these pictures can be deemed training - different surfaces, learning to follow without lead, recall etc., I'll post these.....just for Connie and Kim :wink: 

No problem walking by himself on bridge, over water, grate and wood surface.
















Gravel Surface and Recalling:

















Socialization: :wink: with fellow countrywoman (the Dutch puppies)


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I WANT HIM!!! he is such a cutie!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh wow. I thought he was solid black!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Nahhhhhh not all black, better lookin then all black :wink: - I got into a discussion on that subject "Black Malinois" with a guy and I surely don't wanta go there again

Zane had his first vet appointment today and he was a trooper - only tried to knawl on the vet and vet tech a couple of times  He is in perfect health and is 14 lbs and 14 oz. He had another microchip placed in him ....one that they can read here in the United States as he already had one that they can read in the Netherlands  I was waiting (and dreading)for the vet to ask me what I was feeding him - there are not any pro raw feeder vets in my neck of the woods. 

Carmen, Heather (who has Polo from A Litter) told me to enjoy this puppy time because it did not last long with her "Polo", who now weights a lean 78lbs and is 26 inches tall at the withers. I can't wait to see Polo compete in French Ring, the videos of him when he was 11 months old were very impressive.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow he is adorable! VERY cute- you're going to have a blast with him.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Nahhhhhh not all black, better lookin then all black :wink: - I got into a discussion on that subject "Black Malinois" with a guy and I surely don't wanta go there again
> 
> Zane had his first vet appointment today and he was a trooper - only tried to knawl on the vet and vet tech a couple of times  He is in perfect health and is 14 lbs and 14 oz. He had another microchip placed in him ....one that they can read here in the United States as he already had one that they can read in the Netherlands  I was waiting (and dreading)for the vet to ask me what I was feeding him - there are not any pro raw feeder vets in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Carmen, Heather (who has Polo from A Litter) told me to enjoy this puppy time because it did not last long with her "Polo", who now weights a lean 78lbs and is 26 inches tall at the withers. I can't wait to see Polo compete in French Ring, the videos of him when he was 11 months old were very impressive.


great to hear that all is going well and that he "loves" the vet :wink:
but I already had them tattooed so that registration in the states isnt a problem any more, but do they still need another chip :?: 

and yes, Polo has a lot of size....my guess is that Zane will stay a little bit more "normal" of size, but the same massive looks as Polo....(and as all from that litter)

and your vet didnt ask you about feeding :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Carmen,

They are not required to have another chip - not for registration. The tattoo is all they need to obtain working book for sports but if he ever was stolen or lost, the chip here in the states is easily read by any vet/animal control here and allows for them to contact me easily. Not that it has ever happened to me, but I like for my dogs have this type chip..... better to be safe then sorry :wink: The vet never asked me so I did not volunteer about what type of food he is eating  I can never thank you enough for this wonderful puppy       

These pics are especially for you to see that he has no fear of trying new things......or going new places.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Man, Lacey, these pics are awesome. I'm sending a link to this thread to Matt... I've been trying to tell him what a Malinois SHOULD look like :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Here, here, Amber!  I'm definitely contemplating putting a deposit down on a female pup from the Chico x Raven mating. I'd really like a pup from Kadi's litter, but the timing of this one might work better for me. We'll see!


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lacey he looks freakin awesome i cant wait to see that lil monster and work him


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments about Zane. He is truly a handful. I had forgotten how much work and lack of sleep a puppy causes (and my three other dogs that he incites) ... but it has been awhile since I have laughed so much, so it kinda evens things out  Hopefully he will switch his sleep patterns to US time soon :roll:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Every day a new adventure - especially when it is 72 degrees out (yeah I had to rub it in for the midwesterners :twisted: ):


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah yeah when i come down soon im bringin the snow with me :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

heh....you'd just be screwing yourself...thought you wanted to come down and do some serious training :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

There is no way I would bring ANY of this weather with me! I am ready for some warm tank top weather! I would like to train in less then 3 layers of clothes if at all possible!!! :lol:


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah no shit im tired of hoodies and coveralls. as soon as you know who gets his stuff figured out we will be down. i if i can get kim to stop bein wierd we are movin down.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

You both are more then welcome to stay at my house - got a few spare bedrooms......just a little crowded with my four dogs plus your two but I do have 2 huge kennels that never get used :wink: Wish you both could come down for the SouthEast Regionals (March 16, 17 and 18th)....I'm suppose to lay tracks but really want to film and take pictures of some of the dogs entered.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

im thinkin april we will be down fo sho. so ill let you know. i just need to see whats up. with justin and celias schedule. it would be nice if celia could make it out too.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: aha I know this little face. Enjoy him and I hope you have loads of fun and good times with him. His pics have been on my forum too since he was born...........looks like he settled in just fine :lol: New pair of jeans soon?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Hil, glad to see you have not left us  He definitely has settled in - he thinks he owns everything he sees. He has not damaged my jeans as much as my shirts :wink:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Hi Hil, glad to see you have not left us  He definitely has settled in - he thinks he owns everything he sees. He has not damaged my jeans as much as my shirts :wink:


 :lol: :lol: sounds like a great pup then. :wink: .....I heard that the question was asked if Carmen has gone into breeding crocodilles :lol: Oh ja the pups love the shirts :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Today we let Zane watch Coda work. He was barking up a storm and pulling on the line throughout so we decided to pull out the leather (took him off the line) and see if he was interested. Very fast boy - nice prey drive ...... He will be 10 weeks old in 2 days......
















































Tomorrow I just might see how he does at tracking :wink:

Hil....we call em' Mali-gators here


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

looks awesome lace


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Steve....it was all fun for him...he loved chasing the leather even if it was bigger then him.  Gotta get me some french linen puppy stuff -I really hate jute.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

he is so cute! What a lil monster!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Hil....we call em' Mali-gators here


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Well looking at those pics he sure does look like hes x gator :lol: Great pics with the leather by the way.....love pic 2........as he runs off leather n all into the sunset...lil bum waggling :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Hahahahha, great pics Lace. Zane is such an awesome little guy. I just love his personality. He DEMANDS attention.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Amanda Layne said:


> Hahahahha, great pics Lace. Zane is such an awesome little guy. I just love his personality. He DEMANDS attention.


looks like his father,
when he isnt getting attention he will just go and sit on top of you or something, just to get your attention....and mom, what to say aboutmom, she is alway on top of you....


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

We tracked the older dogs then figured what the heck.....and made a puppy tracking box for Zane. His attention span is limited due of course to his age - 9 1/2 weeks (and he is a Malinois :wink: ) but he was interested:
































And what Zane did not get Ziris was more then happy to track and eat


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

So did Zane like the tracking or was he like mom this is boring!


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like he likes it to me. how my other mals doin. i havent seen any coda pics up for a while. im havin withdrawls


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Jarko is now enjoying retired life .....Coda is still a work in progress.....

Just for you Steve....pictures of Coda. We did not take any when Justin was down doing protection work (no one around to take em').








































Here's some pictures of Zane at 0300 this morning...still on Netherland time......the little bugger  ........All the puppy kongs etc we bought him and he prefers to play with the PVC.....go figure right :roll:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Kim, still early yet to call if he actually "likes" tracking.....just thought it might be fun to see what he would do - he was interested though. Coda was never food driven but she really likes to track (she tracks mainly for the articles and the reward she gets at those) - she started at 4-5 months old which is probably more realistic because they have a bit more attention span then.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ummm, lacey, is that your bed? if it is, WHY is it made at 3 am.? not my business, but, well, i'm curious :wink: 
if it's not your bed, disregard the question!


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i love the bed i want a sleigh bed. lol i cant wait to get down there and work the coda monster. i bet she is a blast. lol and of course the old man.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

It's a guest bedroom (we call it Amanda's Room)....currently Zane's :wink: Although he sleeps in a crate until he is completly potty trained. I WAS sleeping on the couch so as not to disturb my hubby who works on Saturdays. I tried sleeping in the same room as Zane....it did not work out for either of us. The other guest bedroom is filled with trophies for the Regionals and extra crates....can't even get to the bed in there


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm coming down just to sleep in that bed. lol hopefully we can get down soon. im goin to work my mals ill have some ob vids and pics of braxton up for ya. in a bit.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> i love the bed i want a sleigh bed. lol i cant wait to get down there and work the coda monster. i bet she is a blast. lol and of course the old man.


And then Lacey can get one of those coveted "Steve Gossmeyer slept here" signs!


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I wanna sleep in the sleigh bed too!!! Connie do I get a sign too?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yup, I'll put it right next to Amanda's sign :wink:


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

awesome and we can let Envy sleep there and you can have an envy sign!!! You know you want an envy sign!


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

So i get to sleep in the same bed with kim(my wife) and amanda SWEET


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kim Gossmeyer said:


> I wanna sleep in the sleigh bed too!!! Connie do I get a sign too?



Oooooooo!

The supremely cool "Steve and Kim Gossmeyer slept here" sign!!!!! =P~


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Here you go lace Braxton on some ob. Not as good as Coda But it'll do LoL.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey wait a minute! Dont I even get a say so as to who sleeps in my room? Uhm, I vote they sleep in the girly room next door! People sleepin in my bed just kinda creeps me out


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

but that bed looks so sweet. i'll rock paper scissors you for it!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amanda Layne said:


> People sleepin in my bed just kinda creeps me out


Only people, though, right? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Zane was only interested in the Regional High in Trial trophy (even though it is bigger then him) - hmmmmmm maybe an indicator of things to come? :wink:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


>


what a beautiful face he has Lacey..great dark features....what ya feeding him   he sure is taking off in size wow


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Hil - he is a good lookin boy but then look who he came from  He eats RAW - prey model - sheesh he eats about 3 pounds or a little more a day but he is very very active (rarely sleeps :roll: ), any less food and I think I would be under feeding him as he is lean now. I think he would probably be bigger if I fed him kibble, but not as healthy :wink: 

In the picture, under his right paw is some food he threw around the yard (pretends to kill it), before he decided to lay down to eat it even though it is has grass all over it.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Thanks Hil - he is a good lookin boy but then look who he came from  He eats RAW - prey model - sheesh he eats about 3 pounds or a little more a day but he is very very active (rarely sleeps :roll: ), any less food and I think I would be under feeding him as he is lean now. I think he would probably be bigger if I fed him kibble, but not as healthy :wink:
> 
> In the picture, under his right paw is some food he threw around the yard (pretends to kill it), before he decided to lay down to eat it even though it is has grass all over it.


 :lol: oh it was food thought it was a rag or something :lol: was disguised by the grass :lol: great that your a doing the raw feeding. Ik know Carmen had the pups eating raw.........think she had a whole slaughter house in the backyard :lol:


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

he looks awesome i love that he is playin with the trophy i think he is tellin you somethin


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I think Zane is checking himself out in that trophy! He wants a statue of him at the top!


----------

